# LED/Halogen equivalent - what do i need



## Flyingmedic (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, new member here looking for an answer to an LED replacement question that I'm struggling to find.

I fly a microlight (ultralight to some) and currently have two 12v 55w H3 lights that i use to be seen on hazy days. These draw 4amp each and I would like to fit LEDs as I understand they can give me the same brightness for less power. So the question I seem unable to find on the net is what would the equivalent in LEDs be for these halogen bulbs? Prices vary from £2 to £40 for H3 LEDs, so the output must vary.

I tried to find out how many lumens the halogen produce so i can find equivalent brightness LEDs - no luck. i cant even find any LEDs that give their lumens output anyway. Ive tried to find out what the comparison wattage is between halogen, incandescent and LED - no luck. Many LEDs being sold talk about a Wattage of say 50w, I'm sure this does not refer to LED watts but to incandescent wattage. I think LED watts is quite low between 2-10w.

The best I can put together is that 12v 55w halogen might, and its a big might, produce around 1000 lumens and that maybe 13w LEDs would therefore do the job

So i figure there must be someone on this forum who can tell me in a 12v H3 style bulb, what I need as an |LED equivalent, there is isn't there?

Looking forward to hearing your comments and advice

Regards
Paddy


----------



## angerdan (Mar 29, 2015)

12V 55W H3 do have around 1,300 lumens.
But think about, that this luminous flux usually will be formed by an reflector to around 60° beam angle.
So the luminous intensity (candela) will be different if you compare a naked LED-chip with an H3 lamp.

Even if the wattage of an LED chip is lower, cooling is important. 
You're right with 13W by using an LED, because current chips offer >100lm/W.
cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Arrays-Directional/XLamp-MKR


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 30, 2015)

HID upgrade. 35 watt. Plug and play. +3000 lumens.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 30, 2015)

these halogen lights are not easy to convert to led, there are few fundamental differences between leds and bulbs. there is a lot more involed, reflectors may not work with led, a real problem of removing the heat from the led, fast enough, ..... ect. that is why you do not see many halogen spotlights converted to led . there are some, but work involved in these to have them work right, is way more than they worth. 

hid otoh hand is easier conversion, many have been done. plenty of threads on it here.

it'll definatly be easier, more effective, and cheaper to just buy a modern led light, that is if your goal to have the led light, if you want to convert for the sake of converting, than it is different story


----------

